# 54 degree in upstate Ny today



## jwarren2165 (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont know bout you guys. It was 54 this morning in upstate NY. That really gives me the fever for sitting in a tree all day waiting for that monster. Fall is right around the corner. Cant wait. Anyone else feel that way.


----------



## yooper (Aug 26, 2008)

two night ago it was 27F about 20 miles south of me away from the shore of lake superior. it has been in the low 40s every morning for over a week here on the shore..........and your right on...makes ya think about hunting! 
good luck this year!


----------



## jwarren2165 (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy sh__!!!!!!!! When does your rut start? You must be burning wood allready I wont fire mine up till 1st of OCT. What do you shoot. I shoot a matthews switchback I love it. Seen a few nice buck but I like hunting my home farm in PA Since the 6 point or bigger law they have really started producing some nice bucks.


----------



## yooper (Aug 26, 2008)

peek rut usually starts before the Nov 15 opener of rifle season...bow opened Oct 1 than runs through rifle season than a month after ending of. I my self don't bow hunt any more I have a Fred bear but arthrites in the elbows prevent me from hunting with the bow. need to keep the elbows good to climb trees for at least another 10 years.............as for the wood don't burn it any more my natural gas bill might hit 150 bucks on a bad cold month so hell with the wood...I prefer a colder temp in the house anyway so keeping the thermostat at 60 during the day and around 50 at night is fine for me. when I burnt wood I always had the windows open and sat around in my underwhare....sucked when uninvited company stopped by....
I have about 86 acres a couple miles behind my house and our laws sound pretty much the same but we get 2 license and one is for a spike or better and the other has to have at least 4 points on one side..although they changed the reg. this year but I have been to busy to go look it up I was tole the first license has to have 3 points on one side...not quite sure yet though.......happy hunting, Denny


----------



## jwarren2165 (Aug 27, 2008)

You ever think about a crossbow? MIght be able to get a Dr to get you the permit.


----------



## yooper (Aug 27, 2008)

actualy I do have a permit but never got around to getting a crosbow...our 2 tags we get are for bow gun and muzzleloading so I usualy use one for rifle season and save one for shooting with the smoke pole..


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes the air has smelled like fall the last few day's! But I am so confused as fall for me it is my busy time. Do I go after Brown trout, Do I start thinking of grouse? Have been shooting a few arrows in the yard. But then also casting a few slugs for my .54,and have worked up a great Elk load for both my .375 and .358 which one to take? Then with the mild winter yet wet spring how are the Pheasants doing? Ah decisions it is a tough time of year. A hell Grouse opens next week in the mountains I will be there:hmm3grin2orangelus I will bring a fly rod and a ultralight with some spinners.And a chainsaw! gota love Fall time.


----------



## jwarren2165 (Aug 27, 2008)

Fall my favorite time of year. o much to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwarren2165 (Aug 27, 2008)

Squirrell will be starting Sept 1 My first time going since I was a teenager but my 4 yr old really wants to go hunting with me so I figured that would be the best route to take him hunting. Cant Wait. He has his hunting clothes all ready. Got to get him in the woods early so he takes interest. I love Pa grouse. To me best tasting bird their is. Makes my mouth water.


----------



## jwarren2165 (Aug 27, 2008)

Also time to get my video camera and start filming thise bucks now and choosing one to go after.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm ready to get out in the woods with the old Winchester... Get out to hunting camp down in Centerville, and just let the cards fly. Anyone else ever heard the song "Second Week of Deer Camp"? That pretty much describes our second week, the first week is always busy bringing in the big boys!


----------



## jwarren2165 (Aug 27, 2008)

2nd week is the best


----------



## yooper (Aug 27, 2008)

motoroilmccall said:


> I'm ready to get out in the woods with the old Winchester... Get out to hunting camp down in Centerville, and just let the cards fly. Anyone else ever heard the song "Second Week of Deer Camp"? That pretty much describes our second week, the first week is always busy bringing in the big boys!



Hey that song is sung by the Yoopers! they have alot of silly songs about hunting. and living in the U.P. I always likes the thirty point buck song.


----------

